# Frosty morning walk



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

A beautiful frosty morning today.
Craven. 








Having a roll on the frosty grass.








Then having a shake.








Craven's friend Sabre joined in the fun.
















Showing off after stealing Sabre's ball.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely dog this might sound bad but what breed is he?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Ooh he's beautiful  Don't think I've ever seen a Foxhound outside of a pack before.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Lovely dog this might sound bad but what breed is he?


He's a cross between an English & Welsh Foxhound.Because he has typical hound recall,he's only off lead when he has a dog to play with,otherwise he will just disappear.
So I like to take lots of photos when he's off lead,as most of the time he is on a long line.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not seen many foxhounds as pets. He is a lovely dog though are they hard dogs to have as pets?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Not seen many foxhounds as pets. He is a lovely dog though are they hard dogs to have as pets?


No more difficult than a Beagle or any hound really,the only issue is his recall but I knew that would be an issue as I grew up with Beagles.:lol:

He loves other dogs and just wants to play,so when he's off lead I just have to read his body language and get him back on the lead before he runs off after other dogs.He has a very good sense of smell,so can smell other dogs before he can see them and will run a long way to follow the scent.

It's frustrating but after having him for 10 months I am starting to read him better now and he hasn't disappeared for about a month now.

But he lives with a cat and there has not been any issues with him and the cat.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks like a perfect day to zoom and play, great to see them having so much fun!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Another frosty morning today after days of fog it was nice to see the sun again.
Craven








Craven and Buster the Boxer








Craven and Sabre having a bit of a problem on the ice








And one of the trees which looked lovely


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pics... love the back rub !!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Beautiful pics... love the back rub !!


Thanks but after looking at your pics,I have just spent the last hour re-reading my cameras manual so hopefully I might be able to get some pics as sharp as yours.
Hopefully its a nice day tomorrow and I will give it a shot,have adjusted lots of things on the camera,so we'll see.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

cravensmum said:


> Thanks but after looking at your pics,I have just spent the last hour re-reading my cameras manual so hopefully I might be able to get some pics as sharp as yours.
> Hopefully its a nice day tomorrow and I will give it a shot,have adjusted lots of things on the camera,so we'll see.


:lol:

Wide open aperture and high shutter speed + big memory card + sticking fingers = 1000 photos... four of which are any good!!!

That's the method..

BTW - I know nothing about "breeds" can I ask what breed your dog is???... first photo.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wide open aperture and high shutter speed + big memory card + sticking fingers = 1000 photos... four of which are any good!!!
> 
> ...


I have adjusted the camera settings,can't wait for tomorrow to see if they work.

Craven is a Foxhound.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Brilliant piccies!


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful photographs, you don't see foxhounds very often, they're beautiful dogs


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely area, looks like a great time! Beautiful dogs!


----------

